# gar on a fly!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

me and kruggy fished for awhile today. went after bass. he hooked into a steelie and I was fishing the bank next to a tree and hooked into what I thought was a bass. next thing I know a long nose gar pops his head of out the water instead! got him on a black clouser minnow! here is a pic


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

An unusual catch for sure! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
I'll bet not many people have caught a gar on any tackle.

I had a real exciting event happen today, too. I was fishing for bluegill and hooked a small one (5-6"). I was bringing him in on my 4wt rod when he suddenly went wild - swimming madly and changing directions like crazy. Got him a little closer and saw why - a 4-5# bass was chasing him! I was afraid the bass would grab him and really give the 4wt a test, but I got him in (with the bass right behind him all the way to the edge of the water).


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ya I was surprised to catch this. hooked perfectly in the snout or beak or whatever you call it. haha that would be crazy man! the bass was about to have your catch for dinner!


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Wow that's a nice catch! I have caught them on a spinning rod but sometime this summer i want to try it with a fly rod. I see you used a clouser to catch it but have you heard of people using rope flies? it is just a section of frayed rope so the gar gets its teeth stuck.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

yes I have heard of those rope flies but never used um. wasn't even trying to catch it. just so happened I got lucky! haha


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

When i lived in Florida, those things used to eat bluegill like candy. Good job man ,you never forget the first time.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Good deal never caught one one a fly. Filet it and grill it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i let it go. prolly taste nasty haha


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

No grilled gar is good IMO there other ways to eat it also. I have only had it grilled nice taste IMO but Ill eat about any fish. Including Carp.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Gar really a good fish to eat. The hard part is getting to the meat. To clean one you have to cut down the middle of the back, getting thru the scales can be tough. Inside you will have two long pieces of white meat. The meat comes out like deer back straps and are all boneless. Cut along the backbone on each side and cut it off at each end. The fry it up and enjoy. It has a surprising goood taste.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha cool! I will remember that if I am ever starving one day. other than that i just C&R my fish. haha I only eat perch usually


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Man I can find it. It's a real good video on youtube explaining the best way to filet a gar. Just pretty much like the poster above me said. But it was in video. Next time you get one filet it up and grill it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am not a fan of fish. I will pass on it unless its perch


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres another pic so you can see his cool tail! looks kinda like a leopard!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

did it fight good? i hear they are pretty wild. don't ever eat the eggs, though. they can be poisonous. great pic, fa.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice catch FA. Although I see lots of gars in our NE OH rivers during the warmer months I have never caught one. I always think its cool to catch those 'bonus' fish while you're targeting something else.

John


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

A very cool catch!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

it fought decent. kinda like a smallie. well maybe a lil less. more like a largemouth actually. a few decent runs then it was to the net. got it on my 5wt tfo. I just realized most people don't catch these things round here or at least post pix of them. they are a cool fish. had a gar in a fish tank and have saw them in action. it is a master at catching fish. it sneaks up and lines a minnow or goldfish up and then there body coils a lil and turns to the shape of a s then they straighten out in a flash and shoot like a dart and 99% of the time catch the fish sideways in there beak. then they turn um head 1st and swallow um whole haha. man I loved that fish but it jumped out of the tank one day and we found him hard as a rock! lol. wish i could of seen this one take the fly. would of been a awesome sight to witness!!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice catch, The markings on it look great!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome catch, congrats on managing to get a hook into that little narrow snout! That's no easy feat!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

WOW... awesome pics and job......


frank


----------

